# Tactical Paramedic Class in MO?



## medic534 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anyone aware of a Tactical Medic class in Missouri coming up soon?


----------



## cfrench (Aug 7, 2010)

There are several different entities putting on TEMS programs. Some are good and some are for airsofters. Are you being backed by an agency or are you doing this for yourself? TEMS is not a job you get trained for and then apply to be one. TEMS medics are generally pulled from the ranks of EMS agencies that are in the same jurisdiction as the law enforcement agency looking to add a TEMS element to their team. There are independant TEMS groups that do respond to area LE teams in some parts of the country. What is your situation?


----------



## ccfr88 (Aug 12, 2010)

actually there is one in branson, mo. check out www.tangentedge.ning.com


----------

